# Magic Vs Audi R8



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thought i would share todays job with you all.
I have been so busy lately with really nice cars but i have been looking forward to this one for over a month now.

The owner contacted me some time ago to inform me that he was purchasing a new R8 and wished for me to go to his home and lay some protection down on it.

So a nice drive down the embankment today saw me in central London faced with this awesome machine.

I arrived at the location to see the 3 day old R8 ready for some Magic:










I proceeded with my usual wash technique using my own shampoo:



















I then dried the car using my new Duragloss drying towel:










The car was then clayed using the Zaino clay that i am loving at the moment 

So on with the protection this bad boy got 3 coats of ZFXed Z2 topped with cs and a wipedown using Z8 leaving it looking like this:































































































































Ill appologise for some of the pics now as i was in a underground car park.

Thanks for looking i hope you enjoyed :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work there mate, looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Great work as usual, am I the only person that does not like these?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

very very nice car.nice work:thumb:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top work, love the car!


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Very very nice car. As usual, great work.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Dan Carter said:


> Great work as usual, am I the only person that does not like these?


Yep.

Its in my 10 car garage.

Great work.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Better hope MI6 don't monitor DW Robbie, they'll be round your house with an orange jumpsuit and a ticket to Cuba :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Simply stunning mate :thumb:

How do you find the Duragloss towel - I am torn between it and the CG Miracle Dryer?


----------



## Sky69 (May 27, 2008)

That is one stunning car! Top work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Better hope MI6 don't monitor DW Robbie, they'll be round your house with an orange jumpsuit and a ticket to Cuba :lol:


:doublesho :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Simply stunning mate :thumb:
> 
> How do you find the Duragloss towel - I am torn between it and the CG Miracle Dryer?


Ok so far but its the first time i have used it so will keep you informed :thumb:


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Lovely work!


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

nice job mate, am i reading that mileage right, over 1k already? or is it the first figure of 109... ?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Craigo said:


> nice job mate, am i reading that mileage right, over 1k already? or is it the first figure of 109... ?


The owner personally picked this car up from the factory and drove it back to the uk :thumb:

Thats what you call a car lover :lol:


----------



## a1ndy (Aug 12, 2008)

guessing a tour down a section of the autobahn would be a good enough excuse to pick the car up!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Ok so far but its the first time i have used it so will keep you informed :thumb:


Cheers and please do fella :thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

First class Rob, sae one yesterday for the first time, they sound amazing


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

great colour combo - really popping the flake in the paint!!!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Lovely car, great colour and nice work Robbie :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work, and in the best colour too


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Superb, looks excellent :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking good Robbie, you're getting some nice cars of late.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

excellent work on the R8 :thumb::thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looking good Robbie, you're getting some nice cars of late.


Yeah this month seems to be all Audi when last month was Bentley and Astons.

Strange how that happens.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Absolutely spot on :thumb:

Even underground lights cannot hide the beauty of the car and finish you've managed to get :argie:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Dan Carter said:


> Great work as usual, am I the only person that does not like these?


Theres something that doesnt sit right in my eyes with the nose of the car but overall they are a stunning thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Great Iconic car, and a top detail. Awesome as always, I love reading these :thumb:

Keep up the good work :wave:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant work, the flake is brilliant too :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Superb work:thumb: stunning finish on the R8


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

definitely a car for the fantasy garage, deadly work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Brilliant work, the flake is brilliant too :thumb:


Must say thats what i have noticed with the Zaino system it really does get the car popping.:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Great work, I've got a grey R8 to do. Can't wait.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## MATT87 (Jul 30, 2008)

amazing car, looks mint


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

3 coats of ZFX'ed Z2???? That's awesome protection!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

supercharged said:


> 3 coats of ZFX'ed Z2???? That's awesome protection!!!


Even more so if you top that with Z cs :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> Even more so if you top that with Z cs :doublesho:thumb:


You aren't kidding! Tried it this weekend on top of a coat of ZXF'd Z2, absolutely stunning

Its now my No1 favourite product. What a shine :car:


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

Just a pity the owner didn't go for the V12 TDi Le Mans ! (once a dieselhead, always a dieselhead - "Might as well face it, I'm addicted to torque" :driver: )


----------



## Taaffy (May 9, 2006)

Dan Carter said:


> Great work as usual, am I the only person that does not like these?


Nope I'm with you on that score ........put it next to a Gallardo and the R8's lines look compromised from certain angles....


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

absolutely stunning


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

Dan Carter said:


> Great work as usual, am I the only person that does not like these?


go wash your mouth out


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mmmmmm, very nice!! :thumb:

I didnt know you could get away with detailing in a car park, lol.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Taaffy said:


> Nope I'm with you on that score ........put it next to a Gallardo and the R8's lines look compromised from certain angles....


But the R8 definitely has gallardo presence. Plus I'd have an R8 over a Gallardo any day of the week.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Missed this before - looks stunning, great work


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I just did a sex wee! :argie:


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

these look more like a pimped TT every time i see one, excellent work tho :thumb:, is that car technically an import then? how could it of been registered on uk plates outside of the UK?


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Very Very nice..

You don't have a higher res of photo #3 do ya :lol:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely work! Did you treat the back glass with anything? Reason I ask is because I have a regular customer with an R8 and the inside of the back glass is always riddled with water spots... the water gets sucked in through the vents on the back glass. A RainX application works wonders for that problem. Don't know if you've ever done one of them before but if you clean it again be prepared to clan off a heap of soot from the entire backside... even under the spoiler. Oh and you may want to mention to the owner that under the bonnet (boot in this case) it may be in his best interest to put a clear bra to protect it because it will be infested with bugs and will stain the hell out of the paint, as Audi decided not to clear coat it. My customer's car looks like dog poo now when you lift up the boot... white with various bug colors.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> Lovely work! Did you treat the back glass with anything? Reason I ask is because I have a regular customer with an R8 and the inside of the back glass is always riddled with water spots... the water gets sucked in through the vents on the back glass. A RainX application works wonders for that problem. Don't know if you've ever done one of them before but if you clean it again be prepared to clan off a heap of soot from the entire backside... even under the spoiler. Oh and you may want to mention to the owner that under the bonnet (boot in this case) it may be in his best interest to put a clear bra to protect it because it will be infested with bugs and will stain the hell out of the paint, as Audi decided not to clear coat it. My customer's car looks like dog poo now when you lift up the boot... white with various bug colors.


Cheers for the info and yes after cleaning the glass is treated with rain x :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Mmmmmm, very nice!! :thumb:
> 
> I didnt know you could get away with detailing in a car park, lol.


Central London-- need i say more :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

quattrogmbh said:


> Very Very nice..
> 
> You don't have a higher res of photo #3 do ya :lol:


Ill check mate :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Cheers and please do fella :thumb:


Not liking the DG towels if im honest ill be sticking with the Sonus :thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

ahhh "vorsprung durch detailing"  like tsee schermans would say 

super car and super job mate !!

QUESTION:
isn't that building in the 3 pic the one one of a james bond movie..the mi-6 headquartes or so?


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Stunning!!! I want one


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

shabba said:


> ahhh "vorsprung durch detailing"  like tsee schermans would say
> 
> super car and super job mate !!
> 
> ...


It is the MI but not sure about the james bond movie :thumb:


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

top work mate, quick question, what did u use for the fuel filler? i did my mates one today.. it had water marks that i could not shift with qd! cheers


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice job there, must be strange but handy washing in under ground carparks....

Was there no need for ZAIO before the Z2 then?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work as usual mate :thumb:. Some nice flake pop aswell


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice work. :thumb:


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

A car worth traveling for ... I've loved this car from the moment it was launched.

I Saw one cut in half at Goodwood festival of speed (the whole car, the engine block everything) on the Audi stand and every single component is amazing to see in the flesh just to so what goes to make a car like this. 

Cracking finish again Robbie.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Simonhi said:


> A car worth traveling for ... I've loved this car from the moment it was launched.
> 
> I Saw one cut in half at Goodwood festival of speed (the whole car, the engine block everything) on the Audi stand and every single component is amazing to see in the flesh just to so what goes to make a car like this.
> 
> Cracking finish again Robbie.


I must say I am a sucker for the R8 :argie:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Robbie. Only seen 4 on the road now. The most recent was a white one in Nottingham yesterday.
On my hit list to do one LOL


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

My friend is picking up a brand new 59 plate one tomorrow. As you can imagine im rather excited.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

davidrogers190 said:


> My friend is picking up a brand new 59 plate one tomorrow. As you can imagine im rather excited.


Give him my number and tell him I do a mean protection detail 

Robbie


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

there is a white v10 one that drives around here. There are a couple of silver ones, a black one and a red one too. Common as muck lol.


----------

